# GO VOLS !



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Tenn VS Mem. saturday, Knoxville. anybody going? I sure am ! Tenn homecoming game, it should be a nonstop party.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Roll Tide....!!!!!! Bama!!! 

lol:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Roll Tide....!!!!!! Bama!!!
> 
> lol:rockn:


DANG STRAIGHT!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I catch crap for living in Tn and bein ga Bama fan...


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

:rockn: HOOK'EM HORNS :rockn: Watch out fella's Mac Brown and Colt McCoy are leading the Horns to another National Championship!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wishful thinking tx4play ..... lol


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

(Insert flipping of the bird)

From South Carolina
:nutkick:




Just sayin'


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Last time i checked it wasnt wishful thinking . Mac brown and Colt are going this year AGAIN


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Why are ETHNICS so STUPID?
http://www2.tricities.com/tri/News/...on_arrested_for_armed_robbery/35646/#comments


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

horns dont have anything for florida .......


----------

